# Leg workout



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Rachael can you give us a run down of your leg/glute workout for both off season and pre-comp please


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

This is an article that i wrote for the nabba mag, that by the way is out now. This is the kind of rountine i do diet time and off season changing a few of the excerises each leg or doing them in a different order to keep in fresh.

(shameless plug) if any of you want to see these exercises performed there on my new dvd availble from Extreme Nutrition

These are the exercises I used , I like to start my glute session by doing hamstrings first as I feel they are part of the same muscle group, you cant really have good glutes with out having good hamstrings.

Single Leg Standing Hamstring Curl

During this exercise I really lean forward into the

machine as it allows me to feel a greater contraction

in my hamstring. I also lay a plate on the floor to stand

my supporting leg on so it puts me at the correct

height to use the machine effectively. I only found this

through trail and error. If there is anyway you feel a

machine can work better for you experiment with it.

Most commercial gym equipment are made to accommodate

people from 5ft to 7ft so sometimes you have to make

the machine work for you.

2 warm up sets 10 reps each leg

1 leading set (60% max weight)

2 heavy sets 6 reps

Seated Hamstring Curl

As I'm already warmed up I jump straight into what I

know is my heavy set, if I'm feeling strong on my

second set I will add more weight, if not I will do 2

sets at the same weight maybe reducing the reps on t

he second set. Followed by a set when I will half the

weight and go to failure with this weight.

2 heavy sets 6 reps

1 half weight to failure

Stiff Leg Dead lifts (dumbbells)

These are traditionally done for hamstrings ,

while I do feel the stretch in my hamstrings

I feel the pump more in my glutes. Really

concentrating on squeezing through the

glutes on the way up.

The only way to perform this exercise is heavy

( keeping good form as well). Like any exercise

if your not used to doing it you will have to find

out what your heavy is. When you have jump

straight into using what you think is your maximum

weight from the first set. You can always lessen

or increase the weight. I try and perform two heavy

sets going to failure on the first normally with 8-10 reps

using the same weight on the second set reducing the

reps. Then on the third set changing my foot position to

toes pointing inwards reducing the weight and upping the reps.

2 heavy sets 8-10 reps, 6-8 reps

1 reducing the weight 20 reps

Walking Dumbbell Lunges

I cant stress how effective these exercises are done as heavy as possible, find a clear path in the gym that you can perform 10 lunges with out having to pause. These lunges should be done with out your foot resting between lunges powering though your heel to feel it fully in your glutes. A set consists of 20 lunges done with out resting. I have to use straps especially for this exercise as I find my legs can take a lot more weight than my grip allows me to hold this is the same on the dead lifts too.

3 heavy sets 20 reps

Dumbbell squats

This exercise is done to really target the hamstring

glute tie in (the v that is visible when a person is really

lean at the bottom of the glutes leading into the hamstring).

Dumbbells should be held to the front/side of the thigh ,

feet should be shoulder width apart, glutes slightly stuck

out and upper body leaning slightly forward. On the

downward motion of this exercise a full stretch should

be felt in the glutes/hamstring, on the upwards the

power should come from pushing though your heels.

Keeping tension in the glutes by not reaching the very

top of the movement. As this exercise is my last I like to

really fatigue the muscle so after each working set I re rack

the dumbbells and carry on the exercise doing 20 reps with

out any weight to feel a deep burn.

3 heavy sets each followed with 20 reps without any weight

These exercises aren't solely for women. Men too can benefit from them especially competitive male bodybuilders with good glutes completing a balanced physique.


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

Rachel..I saw someone in the gym the other day doing walking lunges holding a plate close to their chest. Do you think this is as effective as the dumbell version? Reason I ask is that the area available to do this is a hike from where the dumbells are racked ! Actually thinking about it I'd probably get a decent workout just transporting them over .. lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

Verne said:


> Rachel..I saw someone in the gym the other day doing walking lunges holding a plate close to their chest. Do you think this is as effective as the dumbell version? Reason I ask is that the area available to do this is a hike from where the dumbells are racked ! Actually thinking about it I'd probably get a decent workout just transporting them over .. lol


hi verne

its only my take on things but i dont think doing it holding a plate on your chest is a very effective way of doing these, with walking lunges the tendcy is to lean forward anyway so if the weight is at the front of your body, it with probably make you lean even more. a better way for me if you cant use the dunbells is to hold a plate in each hand i do this with 10 plates anybigger and they will hit the floor on the decent.

hope that helps

rach xx


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nice article Rachael definatly give everyone a insight into what it takes to build a Ms Universe pair of pins


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

yep..makes perfect sense Rachel.


----------



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi Rachel, is it possible to do the standing leg curl using an ankle cuff on the cables? and for the quads.. leg extensions and leg press????? X


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

Wendy said:


> Hi Rachel, is it possible to do the standing leg curl using an ankle cuff on the cables? and for the quads.. leg extensions and leg press????? X


i think this would work wendy you would just have to find the right position to do it comfortably, i also like doing dunbell curls with the dunbell between my feet layed on a bench you might need someone to pass the dunbell too you and place it between your feet but it is a really effective excersie. im always too short for laying hamstring curls and it never feels right for me.

leg extentions front sqaut and leg press all the way for big quads

xx


----------



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

Cheers chick... Il be trying all this on friday..X Im just so impatient WANT TO GROW AND WANT TO GROW NOW!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

Wendy said:


> Cheers chick... Il be trying all this on friday..X Im just so impatient WANT TO GROW AND WANT TO GROW NOW!!!!!!


it will be like a seen out of the hulk, your better bodies pant want be able to take the strain

xx


----------

